

How does a visually impaired computer programmer do programming? - talles
http://www.quora.com/How-does-a-visually-impaired-computer-programmer-do-programming/answer/Lucas-Radaelli?share=1

======
zxcvcxz
Could a blind person read with their stomach? My idea: a pad you strap on to
part of your body that has some sort of mechanism in it that allows you to
"feel" the code as you type it and the output it produces when you run it.

